

Russian and Ukrainian developers starting to leave in midst of political crisis - nkurz
http://red-buzz.com/2014/04/russian-and-ukrainian-game-developers-are-starting-to-leave-their-countries-in-midst-of-political-crisis/

======
PauloManrique
Same thing will happen in some countries in latin america, as people run away
from socialist governments.

------
bluekeybox
Not surprising, considering that, recently, Putin has implied, half-jokingly,
that the Internet is a CIA plot (Yandex stock fell almost instantly as that
happened).

